# 240sx headlight question



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a 95 240sx se, and i amjust curious as to how hard it would be to install r33 headlights. Its hard for me to do much research since I don't have the internet at home yet, and I am using my sidekick. I have the option to get a set of r33 headlights at amuch cheaper price than a set of glass zenki s14's. Would this be possible to do with a cut and trim here in my garage, or would it more intricate a process than that. Please any info would be good, thank you


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, it can be done, with modification, but you need a lot more than just trimming, but go for it.


----------

